

Someone created my fake account on Ashley Madison, so why do I feel so guilty? - dsr12
http://www.salon.com/2015/08/20/my_fake_ashley_madison_affair_someone_else_used_my_email_address_to_create_an_account_so_why_do_i_feel_so_guilty/

======
orionblastar
They don't do email validation. When people cheat they usually don't enter
their own info but the info of someone else. In the database was Obama's White
House email, entered by one of his staffers or maybe someone else.

